

Nokia's dead and Microsoft killed it - hoare
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/17/8796783/the-final-nail-in-nokias-coffin

======
digi_owl
Verge lamenting the loss of Nokia?

Anyone spotted some airborne pigs?

------
hoare
i want the 3310 back:(

